# Lincolnshire/Norfolk/Cambs Animal Rescues, sanctuaries etc



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I leave work on May 28 and am looking to see about volunteering some of my time to a local wildlife rescue or animal sanctuary, struggling to find anywhere local online so thought I'd ask here if anybody knows of anywhere in my area. 

I'm within easy reach of Wisbech, Spalding, Kings Lynn, and Peterborough.

If anybody knows of anywhere please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

homes 4 dogs

Wood Green Animal Shelters - Wood Green Animal Shelters

Cats Protection - Cambridge


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Wildlife rescues 
Madingley Toad Rescue
Conduit Rise Conduit Head Road Cambridge CB3 0EY
01223 352240
Toads
-
www
-
-
Sawtry Hedgehog Rescue
28 Papyrus Way Huntingdon CAMBRIDGESHIRE PE28 5TY
01487 834563
/07951 482440
Hedgehogs
Jenny Wiltshire
-
-
-
-
Southwood Farm, Drewells Lane Abbotsley, ST. Neots, Cambridgeshire, PE19
01767 51651
All
Margaret Wisson
-
-
-
-
1 Abbots Way, Homingsea, Cambridge, CB5 9JN
01223 860933
Mostly birds, some mammals
Mrs Chris Percival
-
-
-
Bird Rescue
South Lodge Farm, Barnwell, Peterborough, Cambridgeshire, PE8 5RL
01832 720276
Owls, Birds of Prey, Ducks
Linda Chapman
-
-
-
Houghton Owl Rescue
20 Home Farm Road, Houghton, Huntington, Cambridgeshire, PE17 2BN
01480 66946
Mainly owls and other raptors, other birds, small /medium mammals
Mr & Mrs Bocking
-
-
-
Peterborough Wildlife Hospital
38 Lilac Road, Dogsthorpe, Peterborough, Cambridgeshire, PE1 4PR
01733 896099
Birds Only
T A Cooper
-
-
Please call first
Raptor Foundation
The Heath, St Ives Road, Woodhurst, Cambridgeshire, PE28 3BT
01487 741140
Raptors Only
Stuart McQuillan
www

-
The Robert Stebbings Consultancy Limited
74 Alexandre Road, Peterborough, Cambridgeshire, PE1 3DG
01733 340318
Bats
Robert Stebbings
-
-
-
Swan Rescue
8 Victoria Terrace, Hemingford Road, St Ives, Cambridgeshire, PE27
01480 380295
Swans
-
-
-
-​


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Wicked cheers!!! Will try some of those as there are lots within a reasonable distance from me!


----------

